# Right to work in Malaysia remotely for 30 days



## remotebanker (3 mo ago)

I’m working for a UK insurance company that allows international remote working (IRW) in a designated number of countries across the globe for up to 30 days per year.

For tax reasons, in order to work in of the designated countries we have to first prove our right to work in the country to avoid any tax complications.

Is a visa required to work remotely in Malaysia for just 30 days? 

Does anyone have details on getting the required documentation to say it’s legit that you can work from Malaysia for X days.

Thanks in advance 🙏


----------

